# Any advice on what we can do?



## Rosie_pops (8 mo ago)

Hello all,
I am currently a new member here and it’s great to hear other peoples stories about their cockapoos 🐶.
We have a 4 year old cockapoo and she is amazing and lovely little soul but she just has this one problem we just can’t seem to help with her. 
We have an older dog with us who’s 14 and every time my elder dog seems to sniff anything or lick his own paws and goes near items around the house, my cockapoo just seems to leap out at him and almost attack him. It’s very frustrating becuse we have tried most things as a family to try and stop this behaviour with her or even wonder why she is doing this. I’m making this post to see if there is anyone else out there having or had this situation with their cockapoo and wondering if there are any tips or certain training to help that we might not be doing. 
thank you very much for reading…💗🐶


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

One of the most common issues cockapoos have is resource guarding so I wonder if it is that and she is trying to control him? 

Molly came to me as a rescue and guarded almost anything from anyone, she is much better now but will try and bully my other dog occasionally so I need to be aware of that and if she is staring at her move her and break things up


----------



## uniquelady17 (Aug 2, 2017)

I had a flatmate once who brought with her her dog my lovely little boy who was then 3 was very much a bully with him. As it is only me and him he got very jealous when ever the dog wanted to come into the room and would growl at him and the dog would not come into the room. Sorry im not much help as the flatmate moved out and so did the dog but I have found this breed of a dog have a very strong personality and like to be the boss.... treat her like a child though and if you find her getting like this being the boss put her in the crate for time out because my experience is if they can get away with acting like the boss they will..... not much help but good luck


----------

